# Price accuracy



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

If I ask an experienced foundation excavator to dig a perimeter building trench so we can pour a 4 foot concrete wall below grade and the trench is about 3 feet wide and the total trenching length is 165 feet how accurate of a price should I be expecting ?? I am reasonable to understand many things could happen to cause a large price increase but he has been digging in the town and area for the last 10 years so is 20% leeway on cost acceptable or should I be expecting a firm quote. Again I am trying to be fair to him but don't want to offer a blank cheque either. Thanks


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I do not quite understand what exactly you are asking.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You would get my daily rate.

What are you looking for?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

if you gave me definite quantities...i would carve you a price in stone, as long as you didn't change the scope of the work involved in the original proposal


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

I am with Day with regards to a fixed scope of work. I see no problem nailing down a price if given the opportunity to shoot my own grades prior, as well as being able to begin the job in weather I deem appropriate, etc. 

Now as I tell anyone, with a fixed price on my end, I am taking all of the risk, therefore I personally figure what it should take and tack on 20%. 

If all goes well, I am rewarded for my efficiency. If all goes bad, I may be working for free half a day, but at least all my materials, overhead, and some profit are covered. 

Essentially it comes down to whether or not you want to take the risk with the potential of saving 20% or would you rather know your cost up front and not shop the guy out?? It isn't an exact science, therefore everyone has to have a "fudge factor" built in somewhere, and I say 20% is reasonable and expected.


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks to all for your answers :thumbup:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Re-reading this I understand your question now.

I too would give a firm quote and if nothing changed as the job progessed, that would be what you pay.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

There should be no leway in cost unless you are not giving him a clear picture or plan with actual dimensions and details of the footing excavation. The only time my price changes for foundation excavation is if the scope of work is expanded. I would get 3 prices and go with the firm one.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## guyute65045 (Nov 23, 2006)

If I give you a price on an excavation of a known size/depth the only way I am going to change that price is if I hit ledge, a BFR, or Jimmy Hoffa. I would be calling you before I proceeded anyhow, so you would know in advance of any price change.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

When I quote jobs there is a total amount for the job then qualifications for things that would lead to extras (ledge, water, etc.). If we hit anything that would trigger an extra I will call client to discuss the next step before continuing.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

My quotes now exclude all work. If you wanted work done it'd be as an "extra" to the contract. Since switching to this business model I've found the jobs are much more profitable.


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

How about backfilling the trench, is that included in the price.....:} Just asking....


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

PipeGuy said:


> My quotes now exclude all work. If you wanted work done it'd be as an "extra" to the contract. Since switching to this business model I've found the jobs are much more profitable.


you owe me rick, i just spit a perfectly good beam/7 on my monitor and keyboard.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

DJ9222 said:


> How about backfilling the trench, is that included in the price.....:} Just asking....


Seeings as how you've asked....trench backfill actually is incorporated into the standard contract agreement by application of the always popular "by others" clause.


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well the quote is $9,000.00 Canadian dollars to dig a basement 32 ft x 50 ft at a depth of 7 feet. Any Canadians want to comment ??


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Willie 2 said:


> Well the quote is $9,000.00 Canadian dollars to dig a basement 32 ft x 50 ft at a depth of 7 feet. Any Canadians want to comment ??


dirt left on-site? or hauled away?
around here, in some places, you'd be hard pressed to dig 7 feet down.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

Willie 2 said:


> Well the quote is $9,000.00 Canadian dollars to dig a basement 32 ft x 50 ft at a depth of 7 feet. Any Canadians want to comment ??


$22 a yard to dig a basement? i'm moving where you're at!


----------



## Willie 2 (Feb 4, 2010)

We gonna use the material to raise the grade level, it's a large lot. Sorry to mislead you, I agree it may not be much greater than 4-5 feet but I used 7 feet as a figure to base all the quotes on. This way we were all on the same page. ( see my original post )


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

What does the $9000 include?

Considering you guys pay $40+ for a case of heineken, $.90+ for liter of gas & universal healthcare the price doesn't seem to bad.:thumbup:

At least you guys still rule in hockey, eh.


----------



## WC&T (Feb 22, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> What does the $9000 include?
> 
> Considering you guys pay $40+ for a case of heineken, $.90+ for liter of gas & universal healthcare the price doesn't seem to bad.:thumbup:
> 
> At least you guys still rule in hockey, eh.


lmao


----------

